# Gtech ebike - Speed limiter removal?



## bjn201 (28 Oct 2019)

Hi 

I have a Gtech ebike and I am trying to remove the speed limiter/cutoff (for use on private land only).

Does anybody know how to do this? I can't seem to locate the sensor. It is a rear hub motor i believe.

Thanks


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2019)

It may be that the speed is limited by the controller box, my front wheel kit is so it would need to put out a higher frequency to the 3phase motor. A way to tell is if the rear wheel has 6 wires in the multicore lead, 3 for power and 3 for the 'hall effect' sensors


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2019)

Private Land eh, pull the other one. PS Warranty will be void and battery life will get hammered.


----------



## Iandb (8 Nov 2019)

The sensor is in the pedal crank in the frame, wire goes in underneath through the frame from the controller. Not sure how to fool it i'm not tech enough. I was looking at fitting a larger sprocket and belt from 'carbon drive' which would turn slower and give a faster speed before cut-out. But the larger sprocket would catch the rear frame to the wheel :/ crafty gtech! There must be a way. Any one else any ideas??


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2019)

You could fit 600mm crank arms

If its be designed to stop tampering then they have been successful.


I derestricted my Trek bosch ebike very easily to see if i could.
Wheel magnet and frame sensor.
Moved magnet to crank and then set the sensor to pick up the new magnet position.

Suddenly had a near 30mph bike that said it was doing 7mph.

Now bosch have put a stop to this with the new system as have specialized, which i have now.

I dont agree with de-restricted E-bikes btw, fookin dangerous to you and others.


----------

